# Project Manager & Project Coordinator



## إبتكار (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لجميع أعضاء هذا الملتقى الجميل

الجميع منا يطمح بأن يكون " Project Manager " مدير مشروع وأن يحصل على شهادة معتمدة 

في إدارة المشاريع وأنا أحد هؤلاء الأشخاص

حاليا أعمل في شركة مقاولات تنفذ مشاريع كبيرة ، وأثناء حديثي مع أحد الزملاء وعن طبيعة عمله في

الشركة أجابني بأنه " Projects Coordinator " أي منسق مشاريع 

إستغربت من هذا المصطلح الذي لأول مره أسمع به ، وجميع الأعضاء هنا لديهم خبرة كافية لتوضيح

هذا المصطلح ، وأتمنى فضلا لا أمرا الإجابة عن تساؤلاتي قدر الإمكان :

- ما الفرق بين مدير المشروع ومنسق المشروع ؟

- ما هي وظائف وصلاحيات مدير المشروع ومنسق المشروع ؟

- هل مدير المشروع ممرتبة أعلى من منسق المشروع ؟ أم أن لكل وظيفتة المستقلة ؟

- ما هو إحتياج السوق في الدول العربية بشكل عام والمملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص لمنسق 

المشروع ؟

- أيهما تفضل ولماذا ؟ وهل هناك دورات تؤهلك لأن تكون منسق مشاريع كما هو حاصل في إدارة

المشاريع ؟

أعتذر عن الإطالة وأتمنى إفادتي ولكم جزيل الشكر

​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اهلا ومرحبا بك ... سؤال جميل واتمنى ان يضيف الاعضاء آراءهم حوله

ما الفرق بين مدير المشروع ومنسق المشروع ؟
الفرق ان المنسق لا يملك كامل صلاحيات مدير المشروع، ويتركز دوره على تنظيم اعمال المشروع من الجوانب الادارية وتنسيقها بين جميع اطراف المشروع. 

- ما هي وظائف وصلاحيات مدير المشروع ومنسق المشروع ؟

هذا موضوع طويل .. ولكن انصحك بقراءة الكتب حول هذا الموضوع والصلاحيات مختلفه تماما

- هل مدير المشروع ممرتبة أعلى من منسق المشروع ؟ أم أن لكل وظيفتة المستقلة ؟
نعم هو كذلك

- ما هو إحتياج السوق في الدول العربية بشكل عام والمملكة العربية السعودية بشكل خاص لمنسق 

المشروع ؟
لا يخلو مشروع من منسق، ولكن قد تضاف مهام المنسق على شخص آخر كالمهندس او غيره، 
عموما وجود المنسق لا يعني ان المنسق ليس مدير مشاريع وانما هو دوره المحدد له في هذا المشروع ضمن هذه الشركة او تلك هو التنسيق .. فقد تجد منسق لمشروع يكون مدير مشروع لمشروع آخر في نفس الوقت، فالمسألة مسألة صلاحيات وأدوار تتوزع لصالح المشروع .. كما ان كل شركة لها قواعدها وهيكلها الاداري الذي يؤثر على صلاحيات مدير المشروع والمنسق وغيرهم من فريق العمل

- أيهما تفضل ولماذا ؟ وهل هناك دورات تؤهلك لأن تكون منسق مشاريع كما هو حاصل في إدارة

المشاريع ؟
كما اسلفت لكل منهما دوره وكلهم فاعلين في نجاح المشروع، المهم ان يقوم الشخص بالعمل الموكل اليه وان يتقنه


----------



## إبتكار (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي أبو صالح أشكرك على إجابتك :84: 

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله

وآمل من باقي الأعضاء من لديه معرفه أو خبرة أن ينورنا فيها


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي إبتكار

أولاً: أسأل الله لك التوفيق في عملك الجديد.

ثانياً: إذا كنت حديث التخرج ، أقل من 5 سنوات، لا تتردد في قبول وظيفة " منسق مشاريع" من الناحية الفنية لسببين:
1- أنها ستعطيك فرصة للعمل في أكثر من مشروع بمهام وظروف مختلفه جنب إلى جنب مدراء المشاريع وهذا بحد ذاته مكسب كبير لحديثي التخرج لا يتكرر لكل مهندس

2- وظيفة " منسق المشاريع " هي الخطوه الأولى بل يمكن أن تكون الثالثه في مسار الوصول إلى وظيفة " مدير مشروع " مستقبلا إن شاء الله وستمارس جزء من المهام والصلاحيات بدون أن تتحمل المسئولية الكامله عليك بشكل مباشر.... وهذه فرص للتعلم يجب أن تحسن إستثمارها.


منسق مشاريع + خبرة عمليه في عدد من المشاريع + شهادة إحتراف = مدير مشروع محترف ومتميز


----------



## سامر كمال (2 نوفمبر 2007)

كان هذا السؤال يطرح على بالي اليوم صباحا
حيث أني أجد في الشركة التي أعمل بها منسق مشروع ومدير مشروع ، والثاني أعلى مرتبة من الاول وأكثر صلاحية.ومما رأيته من خلال العمل فحتى تكون مدير مشروع ناجح سيكون من الافضل أن تكون قد عملت منسق مشروع. بالاضافة أن هذه المهنة تعطيك الفرصة لتلم بكل نواحي المشروع والقدرة على حل المشاكل التي تواجه المشروع
بالنسبة لي فأنا الان عضو في فريق العمل ولكني أطمح أن أكون منسق للمشروع في المشروع القادم وهي خطوة أولى نحو أن أكون مدير مشروع ومن ثم مدير مشاريع ، وأدرس الان لشهادة Pmp حتى أكون مستعدا وعندي العلم الكافي لإدارة المشروع .


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الإخوة على المعلومات التى أفادتنى كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع الحيوى ..
أود أن أضيف أن هذه الوظيفة موجودة منذ زمن بالفعل ولكن المسمى الوظيفى هو الذى ظهر على الساحة مؤخرا , و ذلك فى رأيى بسبب إنتشار تسليم المشاريع حاليا عن طريق شكة إدارة متخصصة , حيث أن الأساليب التقليدية فى تسليم المشروع هى الأوسع إنتشارا من أسلوب تولى شكة متخصصة للإدارة 
و هذا ما يسمى بأساليب تسليم مشروع التشييد ," Project Delivery System " PDS , 
فهذا المسمى الوظيفى مرتبط فى الغالب بأحد هذه الأساليب و هو أسلوب إدارة المشروع


----------



## إبتكار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي مهندسو المشاريع على المعلومات الجميلة بخصوص وظيفة منسق مشاريع

وكيفية إستغلالها خصوصا إذا كنت حديث التخرج ، وبالمناسبة أنا خريج جديد " 4 شهور "

ولكن وفقني الله للعمل في الشركة وللمعلومية منسق المشروع زميل لي في العمل ولكن بإذن

الله أن أسلك هذا الطريق في المستقبل القريب

والشكر موصول لباقي الأعضاء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## IBRAHEMM2055 (26 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء ، الإفادة ما هي مهام ووظائف مدير المشروع ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود فوزي محمود (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (4 أكتوبر 2010)

IBRAHEMM2055 قال:


> الرجاء ، الإفادة ما هي مهام ووظائف مدير المشروع ؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
فيما يلي نبذة مختصرة عن مهام مدير المشروع :

A successful Project Manager must simultaneously manage the four basic elements of a project: resources, time, money, and most importantly, scope. All these elements are interrelated. Each must be managed effectively. All must be managed together if the project, and the project manager, is to be a success
· Resources
People, equipment, material 
· Time
Task durations, dependencies, critical path 
· Money
Costs, contingencies, profit 
· Scope
Project size, goals, requirements​ ودمتم في طاعة الله 

ولمزيد عن المعلومات يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركة التالية :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222379.html


----------



## alnasser73 (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تلك الوضيفة موجوده من زمان كبير
ولكن نظرا لكبر حجم المشاريع وتعددها مع عولمة الشركات واصبح بامكان اى شركة ان تعمل فى اى مكان فى العالم
ووجدنا ان الشركات الاجنبية الامريكية بالذات تستخدم هذا المصطلح
بالاضافة لاتباع منهجية ادارة المشاريع حسب جمعية ادارة المشاريع ( pmi ) 
ومن يدرس شهادات هذة الهيئة يجد ان تلك الوظيفة تعتمد على الاسلوب العام للشركة
وتظهر هذه الوظيفة عدم تكون الشركة تعتمد نظام المصفوفة فى الادارة سواء كانت مصفوفة ضعيف اوقوية
ووظيفة مدير المشروع تظهر عندما تكون الشرمة تتبع نظام المصفوفة القوية او تتبع نظام المشروع الواحد
وبالطبع وظيفة مدير المشروع اكبر من منسق المشروع حيث ان الاول يملك كامل الصلاحيات واتخذا القرار, فى حين ان منسق المشاريع لايمكن اكثر من اعداد تقارير الى المستوى الاعلى
وفى راى انه يتحتم على كل مهندس ان يبدا دراسة ادارة المشاريع, مع العلم انها ليس لها سن معين ولكن تحتاج الى خبره داعمه لها, وسيجد كل مهندس متعة فى دراسة ادارة المشاريع
واخيرا يعتمد على استعداد الشخص لتحمل المسئولية الكاملة للمشروع
والله الموفق


----------



## سماح_محمد (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud khalil (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fatmah89 (23 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------

